
I am resigning as moderator on Stack Overflow - Noelkd
https://meta.stackoverflow.com/questions/392889/i-am-resigning-as-moderator-on-stack-overflow
======
probably_wrong
For those like me out of the loop, this resignation seems to be in response to
the firing of two community managers in Stack Exchange.

An overview of the situation can be found at
[https://meta.stackexchange.com/questions/342039/](https://meta.stackexchange.com/questions/342039/)

------
codesternews
what do you get being a moderator on SO?

